# Points



## shotgunhales (Jan 14, 2017)

I found these in Ulmer Sc the other day. All in about a 1/4 acre food plot along with some pieces of pottery>


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice find


----------

